# Book Cliffs Bucks



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I recently took a trip out to the Bookies to do some scouting. My wife did all the photography. We loaded the photos when we got home and not a single large buck had made it onto the camera. I asked about it and she said those big ones were always far away from the road so she didn't think it was worth the time to take off her helmet! :lol: . Imagine that, the bigger bucks stay away from the road. Who'd a thunk it???
Big Country








A Welcoming Committee-Not Concerned in the Least








































Browsers
















































How's this for camo?








Good Night!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pictures. I love that last one, didn't know you could get that on camera and have never tried.


----------

